# Leaving tomorrow for the PC! Delivery on 8/5!



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't wait any longer! I'm landing at Greenville-Spartanburg International Airport tomorrow around 5:00 PM and my X6 delivery is on Thursday. 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone at the PC :thumbup:


----------



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

Early congrats! It really is the ultimate delivery experience.


----------



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

M.D. said:


> Early congrats! It really is the ultimate delivery experience.


Thanks!

Also, I am really looking forward to the factory tour but I have read that the factory is closing for certain parts of August. Does anyone happen to know if the factory is open on Thursday (8/5)?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Rac10000 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, I am really looking forward to the factory tour but I have read that the factory is closing for certain parts of August. Does anyone happen to know if the factory is open on Thursday (8/5)?


From my understanding, Germany plants are shutting down the entire month of August, but not the US. The next "scheduled" non-production day for Plant Spartanburg is Monday, September 6, 2010.

Look forward to seeing you on Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> From my understanding, Germany plants are shutting down the entire month of August, but not the US. The next "scheduled" non-production day for Plant Spartanburg is Monday, September 6, 2010.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you on Thursday :thumbup:


That's great, thank you for the info! :banana:

I am looking forward to seeing you as well. :thumbup:


----------



## twssas (Nov 4, 2006)

Rac10000 said:


> I can't wait any longer! I'm landing at Greenville-Spartanburg International Airport tomorrow around 5:00 PM and my X6 delivery is on Thursday.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone at the PC :thumbup:


We will see you there. We will be getting in around 3 or 4. Plan on a fun day for Thursday. It's a blast:thumbup:


----------



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

twssas said:


> We will see you there. We will be getting in around 3 or 4. Plan on a fun day for Thursday. It's a blast:thumbup:


Sounds good! See you there! Have a safe trip.


----------

